# ماهو تعريف الالكترون



## eng.tawfeeq (24 فبراير 2011)

_:31:هو جسيم مادي يتحرك حول الذره_​


----------



## eng.tawfeeq (24 فبراير 2011)

_Iam so sorry_
_قصدي النواه وليست الذره_


----------



## doctoba4 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

و الالكترون الذى يتحرك فى الاسلاك؟


----------

